# Downloading sounds



## Bomer82 (Jan 15, 2006)

I cant seem to find a place that I can download Snowshoe hare in destress? Does anyone know of a place I can find that sound to download or does someone have one thay can send me?


----------



## sleepless in MN (Dec 13, 2005)

www.gofoxpro.com sound #235 snowshoe hare distress


----------



## Bomer82 (Jan 15, 2006)

do u know if that will only work on the foxpro? or will it work on any calls


----------



## sleepless in MN (Dec 13, 2005)

i guess i would assume that they are mp3's, but i know they have their own format also...but i can't say for sure as i have not downloaded any from them yet, sorry not a lot of help on that one


----------



## bart1_99 (Dec 15, 2005)

Bomer the best I can do is make you a cassette tape if you don't have any luck. I'm old school so I don't know if you can transfer cassette to mp3. :huh:


----------



## bighands (Dec 12, 2005)

Tapes can be recorded though the input jack on your sound card with a cable connected to the earphone jack on a tape player, then converted to MP3. If you don't have the software on your computer it can be downloaded off the net.


----------



## bart1_99 (Dec 15, 2005)

Thanks Bighands, never knew for sure if you could but I guess I should of known better with todays gagets.


----------

